# WTB Wald tomahawk blade stem



## Sped Man (Jan 13, 2014)

If you have one for sale please PM me with price and photos.


----------



## 100bikes (Jan 16, 2014)

*Lots of vintage parts*

Not certain what a Tomahawk Stem looks like.

Do you have a photo?

I assume it's .833.

Thanks


----------



## jpromo (Jan 17, 2014)

I believe this is what he was looking for. There are a few variations though.






Er, that is..


----------



## RJWess (Jan 18, 2014)

This one appears to be a repo????


----------



## oskisan (Jan 18, 2014)

*repop*

How do you tell if it is a repop or not? I think the thing is cool looking and (if I were looking for one) I would settle for either, especially since I would not have to rechrome it...  but then again I am not a purist. 

Ken




RJWess said:


> This one appears to be a repo????
> 
> View attachment 132876


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

If that is the one I think it is then it is a repo. It is also important to note there are more than one type of Tomahawk stem. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2014)

*well*

We called that style tomahawk- did not know there are 2 or more.
SImilar but fat we called wald BLIMP stem- wald called them #4 and #5 but I can't remember which is which- someone out there knows cause they have my nos one with the tag on it...


----------



## jpromo (Jan 19, 2014)

The way he said tomahawk blade, I reckoned it was this style he was talking about. And this is likely the one you're thinking of Shawn, I pulled it from your photobucket :o


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

jpromo said:


> The way he said tomahawk blade, I reckoned it was this style he was talking about. And this is likely the one you're thinking of Shawn, I pulled it from your photobucket :o




My bad. Not enough coffee yet and reading too fast. Just saw 'tomahawk' and not 'blade'. The one bike calls 'blimp' I always called a tomahawk as well. I'm just curious who did the repo blade stem and if the blimp stem was ever reproduced as well. Sorry to hi-jack probably shoulda started a new thread! V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Jan 19, 2014)

Wald #4



Wald #5


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 20, 2014)

bike said:


> We called that style tomahawk- did not know there are 2 or more.
> SImilar but fat we called wald BLIMP stem- wald called them #4 and #5 but I can't remember which is which- someone out there knows cause they have my nos one with the tag on it...




Did this used to be yours? The No. 4 original ones were hollow, haven't owned a No. 5 so I'm not sure.


----------

